# Unerwünschte Mails



## Kosima (22 November 2003)

Hallo Leute !

Sorry,aber ich hab vom Computer kaum Ahnung  ,also ein unerfahrener User wie ihr wahrscheinlich sagen würdet.
Nun seid einiger Zeit wird mein Posteingang von dubiosen? Mails zugewuchert.
Es stehen als Absender ausländiche und als Eingang auch irgendwelche Ausländiche Adressen da mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann.Diese lösche ich dann immer gleich.
Ich habe Windows XP und als Internetanbieter AOL .
Was kann ich tun um diese Mails abzuschalten ?

Gruß Kosima


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2003)

AOL hat doch einen Spamfilter - hast Du die Funktion schon mal überdacht? Weiss leider nicht, wie er funktioniert oder eingerichtet wird, da ich T-Onliner bin. Kann sogar sein, dass der etwas kostet.
Ansonsten ist das Löschen am Server schon mal der richtige Weg. Die Dinger kriegste nicht weg - und bediene auf keinen Fall deren Funktion für das Austragen. Damit wissen nämlich die Absender, dass Du tatsächlich erreichbar bist.
Erkläre Deinen Kids außerdem, dass sie sich möglichst nie irgendwo mit der E-Mailadresse in Newslettern eintragen sollen - am besten Ihr legt Euch für solche Fälle noch eine alternative E-Mail-Addi zu, z. B. bei web.de oder GMX - ganz anonym. Die drastischste Maßnahme zum Unterbinden des Spam wäre dann, dass Du Deinen E-Mail-Alias von AOL änderst. Doch das wäre nur eine vorübergehende Massnahme, wenn Ihr Eure Surfgewohnheiten nicht entsprechend umstellt (damit meine ich das mit der Veröffentlichung der Adresse).


----------



## jupp11 (22 November 2003)

Kosima schrieb:
			
		

> Nun seid einiger Zeit wird mein Posteingang von dubiosen? Mails zugewuchert.
> Es stehen als Absender ausländiche und als Eingang auch irgendwelche Ausländiche Adressen da mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann.Diese lösche ich dann immer gleich.
> Ich habe Windows XP und als Internetanbieter AOL .
> Was kann ich tun um diese Mails abzuschalten ?



Was du beschreibst und was du auch im richtigen Forum gepostet hast, ist das , was 
allegemein als Spam-Mail bezeichnet wird. Laut TV-Werbung soll AOL ein hervorragendes 
Spamfilter in seiner AOL- Zugangssoftware haben. 

Jupp


----------



## Kosima (22 November 2003)

Lieben Dank für eure Antworten !
Dacht's ich mir schon das sich das Spam nennt,war ich doch schon auf dem richtigen Weg.
Noch habe ich AOLdie 7.0 Version,aber dies werde ich ändern ,ich weiß nur das von AOL die 8.0 Version einen Spamfilter hat diesen werde ich nutzen .


----------

